# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  خل التفاح والثوم مقاوم لقشرة الرأس

## الوردة الاردنية

تعانى بعض الفتيات من قشرة الشعر، وتستخدم لها العديد من الأدوية ولكن بلا فائدة، وتقدم خبيرة التجميل منى هانى صاحبة بعض الوصفات الطبيعية لعلاج قشرة الشعر.
تقول منى، تصاب فروة الرأس بالقشرة نتيجة لاستخدام منتجات الشعر الكيمائية رديئة الجودة، ولعلاج القشرة والحد من ظهورها يمكن استخدام العديد من الطرق الطبيعية، منها خلط عصير الليمون مع بيضة، ثم نقوم بوضع الخليط لمدة ساعتين على فروة الرأس، وبعدها نقوم بغسل الشعر بالماء الدافئ، ويمكن خلط ثوم مفروم مع كحول طبى مع تركه فى الشمس 10 أيام، وعند الاستخدام يراعى خلطه جيدا، ونضعه على فروة الرأس ثم غسل الشعر بشامبو أطفال.

وتضيف، ويلعب خل التفاح دورا كبيرا فى التخلص من قشرة الشعر، وذلك باستخدامه بصفة يومية على فروة الرأس بعد غسل الشعر بالماء الدافئ.

وهناك مجموعة من النصائح للعناية اليومية للتخلص من قشرة الشعر، منها تدليك فروة الرأس قبل النوم بزيت الزيتون أو اللوز أو الصبار مساء، ونتركه حتى الصباح، ثم نغسل الشعر بالماء الدافئ ويكرر هذا يوميا حتى تختفى القشرة.

وتشير من إلى أنه يمكن استخدام غسول طبى يحتوى على مادة الكبريت، ويدلك به الشعر ثم يغسل مباشرة بشامبو مضاد للقشرة، ويتم هذا مرة واحدة كل أسبوع حتى يتم التخلص من القشرة نهائيا.

----------


## دموع الغصون

وصفه علاجيه طبيعيه بس كنو صعبه كتير مين رح تحط توم المهم بتمنى الكل يستفيد منها 
الله يعطيكِ ألف عافيه على الطرح

----------


## فيروز

الوصفة مُفيدة
بس من تجربة : إنتظموآ لـمدة سنة على شانبو واحد كويس رح تروح القشرة بـإذن الله

----------


## princes123

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

